# Anybody with a Vortech MP40W that can help me reset mine?



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys,

My Vortech MP40W stopped working for me on the weekend, for no obvious reason other than turning off the power and up again.  I bought it used, so I can't return it to the store and to be fair, it was running fine for a couple of months.

The driver shows a solid red light. I did the usual disassemble the wet part and restarted the driver a few times, but no go. No wear signs shown on the wet part or visible water damage on the dry part and driver.

So I called Ecotech CS and spoke to Steve, who suggested that it could be just the driver needing a reset by redoing the firmware upgrade. However, I can't do it myself unfortunately, I need another MP40W driver to update my unit wirelessly. Arrgh... 

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody close by can help me do this, otherwise I'll go to Oakville Reef Gallery which is a bit of a hike.

cheers,
Rob


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rob, you can borrow mine. I have the MP-40W upgrade (which is basically just the driver unit + Power supply. It's fairly new (I bought it 2 or 3 months ago I think), so it should be what you need.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Eric! pm sent


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I have one as well if you can't hook up with Eric.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Shouldn't be necessary (really hope this works *crosses fingers*) but thanks Chris!

And thanks for the quick replies guys. (You guys rawk)


----------

